# apache2+musicindex_mod+gecko-mediaplayer problem

## andi_s

hello,

i have a strange problem trying to playback streamed audio from localhost in my firefox.

i can playback mp3-streams from my gentoo-pc (server) on a XP-PC within windows mediaplayer, so my server works.

however, if i use firefox and open http://localhost:88/ (or 127.0.0.1:88 or 192.168.1.1:88) on my gentoo-PC and try to playback the stream the gecko-mediaplayer plugin opens, but does not play anything and ends up in status: stopped

acutally i am able to playback streams from other sources (internet), so the problem must have something todo with my server/network-configuration. as i said the problem occurs only, if i try to open the stream from localhost. another issue: if i click at the 'download playlist' button (on localhost) the page simply reloads (so i am not able to download the .m3u and open it within an external player like gnome-mplayer,gxine,etc.)

this is my vhost.conf

```

Listen 88

    <VirtualHost *:88>

    ServerName mymusic.localhost

    DocumentRoot /var/music

    </VirtualHost>

    <Directory "/var/music">

    Order allow,deny

   Allow from all

    Options Indexes MultiViews FollowSymlinks

    AllowOverride Indexes

    # Can be overriden in .htaccess

    MusicIndex On +Stream +Download +Search -Rss -Tarball

    MusicSortOrder album disc track artist title length bitrate freq filetype filename uri

    MusicFields track title artist length bitrate freq filetype

    # MusicPageTitle Myname

    MusicDefaultCss musicindex.css

    # Can only be set in apache configuration

    MusicDefaultDisplay HTML

    MusicIndexCache file://tmp/musicindex

    # MusicIceServer [ice.domain.my]:8000

    # MusicCookieLife 300

    # MusicDirPerLine 3

    </Directory>

```

i hope somebody here is able to help, thanks

----------

